# The 5th Annual UMass Motorsport Spring Car Show and BBQ - Amherst, MA



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

*The 5th Annual UMass Motorsport Spring Car Show and BBQ*

Go Fast or Go Home!

*Saturday April 30th 2011 Rain or Shine*

*Event Summary:*
The UMass Motorsport Club was initiated in 1996 to promote motorsports at the University of Massachusetts Amherst. We have since created this event to bring together students, faculty, and community members alike, in the name of the automobile. The 5th Annual UMass Motorsport Spring Car Show and BBQ will be a day to celebrate the automobile.

*Show day events include:*
 34+ Award Categories
 4x4 RTI Ramp to Test Offroad Vehicle Capabilities
 Audio and Exhaust Sound Off Judged by NESPL, New England SPL Home
 Lowrider Competition
 Biggest Lift Competition
 On Site Dyno Services Provided by BrandXPerformance Mobile Dyno, Brand X Performance Mobile chassis dyno Testing and Tuning in the North East
 Tire Throwing and Tire Flip Contests
 DJ's and Music
 Food: Pig Roast and BBQ provided by UMass Food Services

*Exhibits Include:*
UMass Mechanical Engineering Super-Mileage Vehicle

*Price:*
Show: Free to spectate, $10 to enter a vehicle in judging.
Dyno: $80 for 3 dyno pulls and printout of Horse Power and Torque
Audio and Exhaust Sound Off: $#

*Location:*
University of Massachusetts Amherst Campus, SouthWest Lot 33. If you are familiar with the campus, it is at the bottom of the horseshoe in the Southwest residential area.

*Hours:*
Show area opens at *12:00 PM and closes at 2:00 PM.*
Dyno open to club members at 9:00 AM and to general public at 12:00 PM.
RTI 4x4 Ramp Contest begins at 2:00 PM.
Judging Starts at 2:00 PM. *All other vehicles arriving after 2:00 PM will be disqualified from judging.*
BBQ 3:00-6:00PM
Awards Ceremony 5:30PM
Show Ends 6:00PM
Contest Times TBA

*Who's Coming:*
Gary Rome Hyundai
Cavaliere Industries
Banchwerks

*Directions:*
University of Massachusetts Amherst Campus, SouthWest Lot 33. If you are familiar with the campus, it is at the bottom of the horseshoe in the Southwest residential area.

If you are unfamiliar it is the lot closest to where Mass Ave. and University Drive meet. (downhill from the towers).

There will be signs directing traffic from the major roadways onto campus.
_
From the North:_ Route 91 South to Exit 25 - At the end of the ramp turn left and follow the road to the intersection - turn right onto Routes 5 & 10 South - go one mile, then left onto 116 South, then eight miles to UMass exit - Left at the end of the ramp onto Massachusetts Avenue. Take a right at the first set of lights (usually blinking yellow) and proceed approximately one-quarter mile. Signs or the campus map will direct you to lot 33.

_From the South:_ Route 91 North to Exit 19 (Northampton/Amherst) - Right onto Route 9 and go approximately five miles, just past the Amherst-Hadley town line. Take a left at the lights (just after the Stop and Shop on the left-hand side) onto University Drive. Go through one set of lights and signs or the campus map will direct you to lot 33.

_From the East:_ Mass Pike (Route 90) West to Exit 4 (West Springfield) onto Route 91 North to Exit 19 (Northampton/Amherst) - Right onto Route 9 and go approximately five miles, just past the Amherst-Hadley town line. Take a left at the lights (just after the Stop and Shop on the left-hand side) onto University Drive. Go through one set of lights and signs or the campus map will direct you to lot 33.

_From the West:_ Mass Pike (Route 90) East to Exit 4 (West Springfield) onto Route 91 North to Exit 19 (Northampton/Amherst) - Right onto Route 9 and go approximately five miles, just past the Amherst-Hadley town line. Take a left at the lights (just after the Stop and Shop on the left-hand side) onto University Drive. Go through one set of lights and signs or the campus map will direct you to lot 33.

*Parking In Groups:*
If you have a group of 10 or more participating vehicles, you may preregister by emailing [email protected]. State your club name, the number of participants, and one member's contact information (phone number preferred). We would appreciate if you all arrived at the same time.

*Food:*
Tailgating welcome!
Pig Roast and BBQ provided by UMass Food Services

*Awards:*
_American:_
Stock [1st, 2nd]
Modified [1st, 2nd]
_Asian:_

Stock [1st, 2nd]
Modified [1st, 2nd]
_European:_
Stock [1st, 2nd]
Modified [1st, 2nd]
_Trucks:_
Offroad [1st, 2nd]
Stock [1st]
Street [1st, 2nd]
SUV [1st]
Trail Rated [1st]
Biggest Lift [1st]
Towing [1st]
RTI [1st, 2nd]
_Other Automobile Awards:_
Exotic [1st, 2nd]
Cars & Trucks Classic Pre-1986 [1st, 2nd]
Antique Pre-1976 [1st, 2nd]
Alumni [1st, 2nd]
Interior [1st]
Engine [1st]
Paint [1st]
Dyno [1st]
Wheels [1st]
Best In Show [1st]
_Motorcycles:_
Streetbike [1st, 2nd]
Chopper [1st]
_Sound Off Judged by NESPL:_
Stereo SQ [1st]
Stereo SPL [1st]
Exhaust [1st]
_Other: _
Pizza Eating (SPONSOR NEEDED) [1st]
Hot Dog Eating (SPONSOR NEEDED) [1st]
OTHER EATING [1st]
Tire Throw Sponsored by Cavaliere Industries [1st]
Tire Flip Sponsored by Cavaliere Industries [1st]

*Sponsors/Vendors:*
If you are interested in becoming a sponsor or vendor at the show please contact [email protected]. Space is virtually unlimited. *All donations are fully tax deductible as we are a Massachusetts State institution.*

For more information please see: UMass Motorsport Club • View topic - OFFICIAL: Vendors, Local Shops and Contributor Information

*Contribution Plan:*
*Friends of UMass Motorsport - Bronze [$100]:*
10'x10' Tent Space, 2 Car Spaces, Company Included in "Who's Coming" List Internet Advertisement.
50% discount available for local automotive shops, brand dealers excluded.
Options:
$10 per Each Additional Car
$50 for Name on Internet Advertisement
$100 for Sponsorship of an Award Category
*Patron of UMass Motorsport - Silver [$200]:*
10'x10' Tent Space, Up to 5 Car Spaces, Company Logo on Car Show Staff T-Shirt, Company Logo on Internet Advertisement.
Options:
$50 for Name on Poster and Flier Advertisements
$100 for Sponsorship of an Award Category
*Contributor of UMass Motorsport - Gold [$500]:*
20'x20' Tent Space, Up to 10 Car Spaces, Company Logo on Car Show Staff T-Shirt, Name on Internet, Poster, and Flier Advertisement, Company Name on One Award Category, Office Plaque Stating Your Contributor Status, Your Website Link and Company Logo on Our Website's Main Page.
Options:
$40 per Each Additional Award Category
*Sponsor of UMass Motorsport - Platinum [$1000]:*
20'x20' Tent Space, Up to 20 Car Spaces, Company Logo on Car Show Staff T-Shirt, Name on Internet, Poster, and Flier Advertisement, Company Name on Best in Show Award Category, Office Plaque Stating Your Sponsor Status, Your Website Link and Company Logo on Our Website's Main Page.
Options:
$40 per Each Additional Award Category
NOTE: Platinum contribution available to the first two sponsors who pledge funding.

*Sponsor Event Materials:*
8' Table [$25/ea.]
Fold-Up Chairs [$10/ea.]
10'x10' Collapsible Tent [$50/ea.]

*Food Vendors:*
If you are interested in vending food, you must provide a required UMass Food Waiver.
*PROCEDURES FOR CATERERS AND TEMPORARY FOOD ESTABLISHMENTS*
http://www.ehs.umass.edu/Procedures for Caterers Temp Food Estab.pdf
*APPLICATION FOR CATERING/TEMPORARY FOOD ESTABLISHMENT PERMIT*
http://www.ehs.umass.edu/Appl for CateringTemp Food Estabs Permit.pdf

If your interested in selling things you must become a UMass Registered Vendor, please see:
Forms - Vendor File

*Notes:*
We urge you to please drive cautiously around the UMass campus
due to local and campus police strict enforcement of pedestrian rights and traffic laws.
*Campus police have full authority of the law.*

*Contact Info:*
For questions, comments, or concerns please contact [email protected]


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Updated show times: 
*Hours:*
 Show area opens at 11:30 PM and closes at 2:00 PM. Please do not arrive before 11:30!
 Dyno open to club members at 9:00 AM and to general public at 12:00 PM.
 RTI 4x4 Ramp Contest begins at 2:00 PM.
 Tire Flip/Toss 1:00 PM
 Judging Starts at 1:00 PM. All other vehicles arriving after 2:00 PM will be disqualified from judging.
 Audio Sound off Begins 2:00 PM
 RTI Competition starts at 2:00 PM
 BBQ 1:00-3:30 PM
 Awards Ceremony 4:00 PM
 Exhaust Sound Off 5:00 PM
 Show Ends 6:00 PM
 Other Contest Times TBA

If you plan on attending and have any questions feel free to shoot me a pm. I'll be there by 0800 at the latest and will be able to field any questions.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anybody thinking of going?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Anybody thinking of going?


I would but I can't make it that day.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a couple days away!


----------

